# Hi 2 everyone going 2 sheffield! part 4



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

new home ladies, good luck

  


pam xx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls

BaileyPips, the tests we had do sound the same as that lady you where talking about.  It's really strange because some clinics will do them before your 1st ivf and others wont do it until you have had repeated failures.  I was really poorly for 3 months after our first ivf cycle which started me thinking I had immune issues which can be common in girsl with endo.  Anyway, Mr Salih said not worry but I pushed for the tests after our 2nd BFN as I did nt want to waste anymore money or time.  Anyway, after being tested (via CARE Notts at Chicago), it turned out that I dont have any immune issues  .  We do, however, share an antigen.  It's all to do with genes.  Each one of our embryos has a one in two chance of of being affected.  any affected embryos are still viable but my body may not protect it and will reject it.  Usually embryos contain a different antigan (from your partner) to your own.  This different antigan causes your body to form a protective sheild around it so it will not rejected.  So, if the male part of the embryo is too genetically similar then there may be no protective sheild.  This is treated with a IVIG drip which costs us about £700 a time  .  I also have poor blood flow to my uterus so I take Viagra and inject Heperin which each ivf....lovely.  This all bumps the cost up considerably.  Ooooop, looks like I got carried away.  Sorry for waffling  

I can assure you lovely ladies that last night I had a drink for all of you   and danced my pants off  .  Dont envy me because I still feel like crap  

Bye for now.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi becca

dancing your pants off sounds ace...them were the days eh...hope to get my dancing shoes on soon but maybe not as high with a bump to carry...isnt it wierd that they dont offer the test first off..and good job you pushed..i think there are lots of things they dont tell people and its only after hearing or talking to other people ..i always say knowledge is power...god at £700 that really will bump up the cost of the treatment takes it to 4 grand at leastplus you got all the train fares ..one of my bessies mates now lives in la and she syas it costs £8000  over there she having to remortgage her flat in london...i told her to come home for a while...oh it gets me mad...you think that they would (the goverment)give us something towards it for actually not using there resources..im going to keep that info you posted though so i can pass it on to her.....
so hope tomorrow when youve  seen the doctor ..you will feel really ready to start again and it will renew your hopes......let us know how it goes tomorrow..and how you are feeling....if you ever want to stay over and your starting in the next couple months im at home and doing not a lot so you could stay the night before if you wanted to come im  about 20 miles from sheffield ...but honestly i do mean it...would not offer otherwise
hi to everyone hope you chilling mel...
love bailey pips x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Claire - ooh its getting close girlie!!!!!!! how many follies have you got? Hope your still planning to go off sick and put you feet up for the whole two weeks!!!! If you get really bored I could come and harass you straight from work one afternoon! The dogs will have to be locked up though as I'm a bit of a scaredy cat!!

Bailypips - Ice cream does not contain eggs as far as I know so eat away!

Mel - so Glad you got good embies and frosties too you lucky girl, the 18th seems like a long time to wait! such a shame that Sheff is shut cos they test really early! Don't worry that your on different drugs to me and bailypips I've just read on Cares Bulletin Board that they've changed their protocol with the new consultant!

Becca - Hope you review goes well honey, thanks for having a drink for me I really fancy a Glass of white wine, I don't envy you hon I know you'd swap places in a heartbeat! Really hoping that this next time will be the one for you xxxxxx

Lots of Love
Rach


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls

Bailey, that's a lovely offer to stay and I may well take you up on it on the day prior to test.  That is usually the worse journey as I feel so tired with the Utrogest etc.  Thank you hun...it's appriciated  

Rach, how are doing?  I bet you are feeling it (both you and Bailey) with the hot weather.  It can make you feel so tired.

Well me and DP are getting all our questions together for the cons.  I've been really bad, eating loads of bad things, a bit of boozing  .  It's all diliberate really, I just wanted to get it out of my system before the follow up apppoint so I'll be a girl from then on  

Enjoy the sun shine girls  

Love

Becca
x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hello to you all

bailey pippin ,if you"re on the ice cream make it ben and jerrys mmmmm.any flavour there all yummmy. ooh can you imagine workin in meadow hall at baskin robbins, i"D be an even bigger chunk than i am now!!!!

hello becca ,thanks for your words of encouragement. readin your info sounds like you have had a real rough time, i hope this is the one for you and wish you every success.

rach . im up for visitors and promise not to let the dogs marmalise you, you guys are so nice! i dont know how many follies i have , i always forget to ask these things ,will ask tommorow. i think theres a few cos sarah kept sayin ; another at 13 another at 11 etc. i have taken your advise and plan to go on the sick. when i get the nod that its defo for weds will go to my gps. they will go lala at work!!!!
i have stomach ache a lot and am very uncomfy if i lie in bed on my front, feel like my ovaries are the size of footballs.

well done mel, proud of you girl!! eveything crossed for a bfp. its a bit crud havin to do a home test. im not impressed. there seems to be a fair bit of conflicting info re the shut down cos a couple of the nurses and the receptionist told me that there would be a couple of staff still about for bloods etc
i bet i will have to do a pee test too, cos im only a week behind you.

bailey and rach ,did you guys test early yourselves ? ie b4 your blood test at the clinic? last time i waited for them to tell me it was agonising. and then it was only 8.5 borderline,but then it went up.

hope you guys are havin a better weekend than i, well that wouldnt be hard. 
ive also discovered that my dh has been login on here to read our posts. (HEY NOSEY NIGE!!) apparently i didnt explain the golf thing properly !!

take care guys 
speak tommorow love claire xx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hello everyone

yes bought a tub or carte dor so yummmy yum yum.... claire no idint do a test before hand i just waited for the clinic but i think i was convinced first time no chance and it was in this time found out about my nephew being terminal ..so i was like cei la vie..whatever...oh serves nige right for looking..us girls need an escape as lovely as all you boys are...he should know we all a bit tongue in cheek and we know hes caring and loving...anyway enough buttering him up now got my own to deal with ...although im lucky he not exactly  bill gates on the pc...!!

so the protocol going to change...how interesting...
becca good luck for tomorrow let us know how things go
hi rach how you been feeling...are you still feeling sick and have you started to ween yourself of the drugs or stopped yet...i tell you as soon as you stop you feel a whole lot better..not too long before your scan..
mel hope you feeling good about things
claire...you sound like you doing well and have lots...so youll know more tomorrw keep us updated..when i went sick i just looked up on the drugs packet what side effects for menopur and cyclogest and then told doctor i had most of them...he was great..anyway been gardening all day...its the most i done in weeks think i over done it...but feel much better..the pain subsided so im chilled....going to put my doggies into their beds now they love it cos its frolic time night all
love bailey pips xx

p.s do they really read this at care...its like big brother..x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

morning all
just to let you all know i have 22 folicles , but debbie thinks maybe only 10 were good uns . but she did say with the trigger injection a few more may grow. ooops i havent had my trigger injection in the fridge, thank god that girl posted that thread , in fact i havent had any in the fridge. anyhow got some more.
looks like its on for weds but will know more this afto.

speak soon 
love claire x

ps bailey, asked debbie and rachel(? )if they read the threads , apparently not they have better things to do , its only caroline!!!  bet she only does it for the ego boosts. but i reckon they"ll all be havin a sneaky peek now


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

claire thats great news...i bet they get bigger with final injection mine did big time...and you saw debbie and rachel...they are both my favorites..really genuine ladies..debbie was with me for egg collection just like you...glad they dont read it...
so when are you going to go sick.....
hey mel can not beleive they wont do your loods..can you not go to nottingahm? love baileypippin


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

its me!
im soooo excited, its all on for weds, at 9.30 ,i have to use that suppository at 7.30 what a rude awakenin!!!
final jab tonite at 10.30 .
im off to the docs this afto for a sicknote ,hey rach someone must have rumbled me to you know who cos when i phoned to tell her i wont be goin into work she said "is it a gyne thing" she even wished me luck!

mel , hope your tummy ache isnt too bad , i had it really bad too the 1st time , think its the cyclogest.i agree i think your desperate for bloods too, i know i will be.

bailey ,you always seem to be on the go you make me feel quite guilty, sittin here scoffin a big bag of maltesers (not family sized i hasten to add), dont be over doin it girlie.

rach ,hope your well and lookin after yourself too

i just want to thank the 3 of you for all your support you have been fab, your all tops 

becca , how did it go for you today? well i hope , lots of luck to you

bye for now luv claire x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Mel - I'd make DH continue with the ironing if he's so good!!!!!!! I too had really bad tummy ache after both ETs apparently the follies that they empty fill back up with blood so don't worry its quite normal! Not that anything IVF is "normal" keep taking it easy and talking to those embies!

Bailypips - that Ice cream sounds fab!!!! I'm trying (and Failing) to be really sensible as I gain weight really easy due to pcos and underactive thyroid! so far have only gained the 7lb from injections so not doing too bad Can't seem to suck my stomach in any more though! I'm nearly off the drugs just one more week of utrogestron will not miss the cyclogest!!!! starting to feel a little better!

Claire - sounds like you've got some good follies! will have everything crossed for you on Wednesday! Do you have icsi? wondered who grassed you to "you know Who" who knows?? She can be alright at times! was very supportive through both my cycles! always wondered whether she had fertility problems as never had any kids!

Becca - How did the review go?

Lots of Love 
Rach


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls,

Claire, wow, what a lot of follies    Well done you    Godd luck for Weds, you'll be fine  

Mel, it's a drag is nt it?  I wondered what the clinic did with ladies like you when they closed    At least you dont have to make that dreaded call to the clinic for your result....I hate that!!!!

Rach and Baileypips, hope you are enjoying all that ice cream    I'm trying to lose a few a pounds before tx as I seem to put a bit of weight on each time.

The review went well.  The cons agreed that another fresh cycle was best and to save the frosties due to my worsening endo.  So we start again in Oct   He said our embryos are good and my eggs are fine as we have exellent fertilisation rate    BUT he did say untreated endo can interfere with implantation    I cried....dont know why as I knew endo girls have a reduced change.  I think I was unset because Mr Salih always said all my problems are outside my womb and the my endo would nt affect things once I got to ET.  Mr Lowe, however, did nt want me to have endo treated as it will involve losing an ovary.  I think all cons have varying views  about endo and ivf but I do know that endo girls do have reduced success.  I  thought it was because endo girls are poor responders so there are less embryos to choose from.  Anyway, I hope he's as good at getting them eggs as Mr Salih   lol.  It was interesting to hear Mr Lowe's view on the immune tests done at Notts CARE as was nt convinced about them but he did say that the immune txs do seem to have good resutls so he said he was just starting to change his mnd.

See you soon girls.

ove and luck

Becca
x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi becca
well it sounds like you had a few mixed emotions yesterday...the first thing is though that you fertilize and porduce good eggs etc so this stage has been going well...will your drug regime change for part or all of the programme...how did you feel about the docotor and his track record..i.e as nice as he is it is not a personality competition...it is almost like starting again someone not knowing you and your circumstances but then again it could be the best thing as you tried 3 times so maybe he has different ways which  just might be the best thing to happen...just out of curiousty(im sure you have already) but check his history where he has come from what where the results of hefea maybe he has been brought in by care to get better results and he is the MAN!...important thing is to be 100% confident that this time is going to work..dont have any unanswered questions...even though he not too up on the chicago test will he still treat you for this...its like some people do not beleive in accupuncture but the results are amazing...could be luck but something happening...
becca i dont know too much of what you really going  through...heres me first time and lucky...i honestly dont know the heart ache of a BFN so who am i to speak but i do understand the desire to want a baby...and i know you will want to give it your everything like all of us..are you still having accupuncture and trying naturally? 
sending you a big positive hug from me and my little pot belly x

rach gald you feeling better and you stopped taking cyclogest ..bet you loose some wieght when you stop altogether ...how is work going ..dead proud of you you went to work through worst tired stage...are you counting the days to the scan..?
mel how you feeling today about things..the cycloges t really blows you up..x
claire sending you a big hug for tomorrow...hope it all goes well .....enjoy your sleepies tonite...chill girl for tomorrow..it might not be as bad this time this new guy might be the business in egg collection!!
well as for me gardening again today got lots plants to plant started yesterday but it was too hot...got to keep myself busy...missing work and people and places but its all in a good cause...14 weeks now so maybe might tell my best friend today! she gonna be mad im scared to tell her now...
love baily pippin x
p.s. how do yu find out what all the codes mean like dh bfp and bfn and tx..maybe my emails might be shorter..xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Bailey, you are so spot on with what you say.  I had mixed feelings as I'm a big fan of Mr Salih.  However, the protocol for our 3rd cycle was different from the 1st 2 and Mr Lowe did say he did nt want to change it.  He gave us the option of the immune tx too which we decided to go ahead with again as we've already got most of the drugs for another go.  Unfortunaley Mr Salih did nt make many notes on my increasing file so Mr Lowe was sure of some aspects of our previous tx.  You are so right about having a different cons though, I just hope Mr Lowe is as good at getting them eggs as EC is a nightmare for me (due to endo).  Sheffield have a good refund policy on txs cancelled prior to EC which is why I travel the distance.

It's so frustrating as there are no answers.  Mr Lowe did say that the best way to treat endo is to get preg....if I had a pound for everytime someone has said that to me it would help towards to costs of acheiving it, oh well.

We are going to go on hols in Sept, nothing booked yet but it would be nice to get some r and r before tx.  I'm not holding my breath any more and (as I explained to Mr Lowe) we are not continuing out of desparation, it's just something we have to do before accepting a childless future which saddens me beyond belief.  Doing IVF does help us accept things though so i would never consider it a waste of time.

Thanks for listening Bailey, you are obviously a lovely person and have an extrardinary ability to understand how others are thinking and feeling.

Take girls, enjoy yourselves.

Love and luck

Becca
x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Bailypips - I hope you taking it steady with that gardening and not overdoing it! Did you tell your friend! Do you also go on Cares Bulletin Board cos some of the girls over there are organising a meet up girlie afternoon on Saturday ! Do you fancy it?

Becca - So glad your review went well, October will be here before you know it so make sure you get that holiday! Did you have acupuncture on your last cycle as thats supposed to help implantation by increasing the kidney energy! And green Tea (I know I'M obsessed with the stuff!) helps implantation as well A friend of mine was waiting to start tx and read about green tea started drinking 6 cups a day and got a natural miracle!!!! so it could help!
With regard to Philip Lowe he has worked for Care for some years at Manchester and Nottingham, if you go on their board and do a search for his name there was a really long thread when he took over and it was all positive!

Ginny - I hope your talking it steady and not over doing the cleaning 2ww is supposed to be our excuse for getting out of housework! The follies that fill with blood eventually drain themselves according to Sue I'd got a huge one on my scan, its still sore though so not sure how long it takes!  Get your feet up girlie!

Claire - 1 more sleep!!!!!!!! Enjoy your temazepam honey we'll all be thinking of you tommorrow!

Not much to report for me still feeling knackered, queasy and dizzy and work is killing me! haven't got a scan date yet but hopefully not much longer and about 3 weeks to my holiday which i really need!!!!!!!!


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hello girls
thanks for all your good wishes. im still terrified.
will let you know how i get on. am keeping this one brief today im afraid.

love to you all 
claire x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls

Claire, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, dont you be frightened hun, they wont hurt you and when you have your happy pills you wont care anyway...honest  

Mel, it sounds to me like you are feathering your nest girl, hee hee.

Rach, thanks for the green tea tip, I'll deff be giving it a go.  Should I start drinking it now ?   or do you wait until ET?  I did have ac for our 2nd go and I am a big fan but I found if difficult to attend the Sheffeild lady regularly and there is no one around here who seems to know what they are doing!  I did have reflexology which certainly did me good for this last go and will give it a go again.  I would prefer ac but as I say there is noone local for me. 

Well DP is despairing with me as I keep dying my hair!!  I went chestnut over the weekend, brunette yesterday and as I'm typing this I'm waiting to back to being blond againe and I've ruined my PJs...oh well.

Enjoy BB girls (if you watch it).

Love

Becca
x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

Morning all,
claire hope today goes well....let us know how things went when you feeling up to it xx
mel....as for the boated tummy doesn't really go down till you stop taking it...then hopefully  your belly will be growing anyway!
rach..hi guess what never told my friend...was rehearsing all day while in the garden..then i never finished gardening till 9pm...and ive been biten to death by mosquitoes....thought we had escaped them this year but they are back....got to check whether i can use histamaine cream.....oh that would of been nice sat but my chap is racing at sunderland on his bike and asked me to go with him(got to butter my mum and dad up today to have four dogs...).....did not know about care bulletin board etc..had a sneaky look just now...thats good as well that you kept in touch with some gilrls on there....are they from all over ....well have a good time hun and next time would love to..which link do you go into? Also like you said to becca it has all sorts of info like about dr lowe etc..i never knew about that...might post on there on the bumps thing to see which date the girls all used  i.e every scan i had is different date due to ivf..last one at early preg unit puts me a whole 8 days ahead..just wondered for general whether you stick with ivf date..anyway id love to meet up even if not this weekend...xx
kazz hi how are you what you been up to?
becca..oh a nice holiday I'm jealous im missing travelling lots...thanks for your kind words..was really nice...you say you went to Dr Zaoh...even if you go just go every two weeks....and have the green tea..when you go to Asia and have reflexology and treatments they always make you drink green tea afterwards..i used to think they were giving me some dirty dishwater water ...but it does the trick...its like putting good oil in your car makes it all run smoothly... Love reflexology too..I'm dying to have some treatments..going to ring the lady who rach recommended for a massage...book in for next week..for some serious pampering
anyway going for my acupuncture then have a look down eccesall road with my mum ...looks some nice shops down there..
love bailey pips x


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi everyone!
                hi ginny,...the pains you are having could still be from egg collection.it can take a couple of weeks to recover from.Also you had lots of eggs removed.Try not to look on down side hun,as it could be nothing.Rest up and see how you go.Ive got my fingers crossed for you.    best of luck xxx

          becca...glad to hear your ready to have another go again soon hun!.

  Rach and Baileypippin.....hope your bumps are coming along nicely girls  .

everyone else.....hi!

                                              lots of love
                                                            kaz xxxx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hello all !

guess what, 11 eggs!!!! i am made up. and it was relatively pain free  though i must confess dr lowe gave me the fentanol (super strong pain killer) after readin dr salihs notes . i think it helped i had it first rather than during, anyway phil you are the man!!  it was a bit grizzly when they press on your stomach cos one of my ovaries is quite high up.and i had all the nicest nurses in there too. debbie to talk to and hold my hand AGAIN!! and caroline and rachael in there too.
you nurses are the best!
the embryologist is phoning me tommorow morning, to tell us whats happened, god i hope its good news.

melanie, i had horrendous stomch pains the 1st time im sure its the cyclogest, try not to worry too much, easy said i know.take care ,take it easy , poop to the housework get your toy boy onto it!

bailey ,i cannot believe you havent told your friend, my god woman you have some willpower/stamina, i wouldnt be able to control myself.

hi rach , i can believe work is gettin you down, that place is relentless. chuck a sicky. goin anywhere good on your hols?

when are we gonna get together? im a ladydee of leisure now for a fortnight!!!

hey becca. had a chuckle when i read your post, i had my hair cut and coloured today at 3. i feel betta now.
so pleased your review went well, i tell you dr lowe is the man!!!

hello to you kazzi!

thanks again girls for your warm wishes

lots of love clairexxxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

I feel terrible today so just nipped on to check on Claire! glad it went well hon, will check back in tommorow and post properly

Lots of Love to you all
Rach


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

claire glad today went well...good results girl and no pain...xx

rach....hope you alright ..im worried about you now ...get a good sleep and let us know how you are tomorrow..xx

mel...dont worry about any of the symptons..i had that feeling convinced i was due...and i was wrong...and  yes you NO more house work...its not important...watch some movies...flog it and ready steady cook...especially no hoovering...
xx
hi kazz and becca xx
tired now so off to bed...but the good news is that CRAIG is out...somebody slap that boy
catch you all tomorrow love bailey pips xx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi claire
how you feeling this morning? have you heard from the embriologist yet?

hi mel hope you ok today..sent you a little message..x

rach ...do you feel much better today?
just going out with dogs

love bailey pips x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi ya girls
current update, 8 out of the 11 eggs fertilised, at this point dont know if we will get any frosties as they wanted 9 to have fertilised to be able to go ahead and freeze straight away. but im booked in for e/t tommorow at 11.30 and the embryologist sarah is gonna see us before hand to discuss whether any of the remaining are viable for frosties. so heres hoping for some good grade embies and a couple of nice ones to pop on ice.    
i really hope its debbie doing my e/t or someone equally nice, then its the old 2ww for me too. gulp.

hope the 3 of you- rach mel and bailey are takin it as easy as poss, please can you give me some tips now to aid implantation , i will try anything!!!!!
hope rach n mel are feelin better
thanks for caring guys 
love claire xxxxxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls

Claire...wow, 11 eggs, that's fantastic!!!!  Well done you!!!  Good luck for today!!

Rach, are you OK hun?  Hope you are feeling better now sweetie.

Mel, dont you worry about the AF pains.  I have seen LOADS of ladies in the 2ww with strong AF symptoms (including a little bleeding) and it did nt stop them getting a BFP.

Bailey, hello, you take care hun and gets loads of R and R for your little bubba.

Thanks for all your info on Mr Lowe, it's reassuring to know that I'm in good hands and that he's good at getting them eggs.

Love and luck

Becca
x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi claire
thats great stuff..so full steam ahead for tomorrow...well tips for implantation we probaly all have different theroies..
**********COMPLETE BED REST FOR FIRST THREE DAYS WITHOUT FAIL!!******moving around diverts all the blood to your extremeties and organs but while lying down increases blood flow to Endometrium..(Care will tell you cary on as normal) 
THE HARDEST ONE IS THE NO NOOKIE RULE(EVEN THOUGH I BROKE IT ) I WAS SCARED AFTERWARDS..DONT THINK PENETRATION BUT MORE THE BIG 'O'....(again care will say carry on as normal...maybe just be aware of it no kinky ruff stufff!!

accupuncture directly before and directly after transfer...all the research done on the german trials say this is the most benficial time to have accupuncture in the process of ivf... i think choosing an accupuncturist is as hard as choosing an ivf doctor...people always doing courses on reiki and reflexology and accupuncture doesnt mean they any good at it just making a living but proper chinese doctors study for over ten years at least  and really you need one that specialise and really understands  infertility otherwise i would leave well alone...( rach never had it at her transfer ...its just my belief there is no proof...just something i had looked into...and i felt it has been my saving grace on many an occasion over the last 3 months)
the kidneys get depleted tea time to early evening so make sure for sure you take it easy then..also drink water water water...not cold water but room temp...otherwise your body will become damp try to eat warm foods..
keep your middle warm
no caffienne chocolate coffe tea 
no heavy lifting no exercise and def no housework especially hoovering no cooking nothing for first 3 - 7 days at least 
green tea
lots water
no hot baths at all get your blood pressure up...which is nar good girl
Yes i know you thinking all these things are fruitcake stuff and maybe none of them work...but honestly i did them all on the advice from others and info i read ...at the worst they would not do you any harm and make you feel that yes the ivf the  drugs  the doctors have all  done there bit...and that you too have done something to contribute...dont leave anything to chance..dont leave anything that you would regret..or someone or something you can blame...

we all got our own theory take all the info you can process it in your mind then rubbish the ones you dont think will work for you and think are toddle swash.....best of all sit with your doggies stroke them and chill out with them they are really the best therapy of all...

well girls better not say anymore coming off my little box now and going to do some gardening...
goodluck for tomorrow claire..rach how ya feeling ...mel hope you chillinxx
hi to kazz and becci...
love BP x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

I'm fine really just had a really ****ty day yesterday banging headache!!!!!! Not doing a long post today again as its been a very long day but a good one and I'm knackered so just checking in on CLaire Its seems to be looking good girlie!!!!!! will keep everything crossed for you tomorrow, I agree with most of Bailypips tips apart from the bed rest! I did make it too the settee! Advice on care board is to take it really easy for first three days but get up every couple of hours have walk about for 5 minutes make a cup of tea etc to get the blood moving again!

Will post properly tommorow I promise
Love Rach


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi ginny
            just checking in to see how your'e doing babe.Read your other posts.Please try to stay calm and not worry to much,i've read loads of posts on here about people with pains and who have also bled,but have gone on to have bfps.take care 
          
                                              love kaz xxx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

I'm Back!!!!!!! Not fighting fit cos still knackered but better than I was and very excited to report that I have my Scan date  on the 22nd which will be exactly 12weeks yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bailypips - can't believe you've not told anyone yet do they just think you've been eating too many buns!!!!!! have you had any more strange cravings?

Becca - Definitely get drinking the green tea now! I put a message on the Care BB about acupuncturists in Blackpool have only had 1 responce so far and someone is recommending Annette Brown in St Anne's 01253 723349 it may be worth you having a chat with her! if I get any more I'll let you know!

Claire - how are you doing honey? hope it went well and that you've got your feet in the air!, I would love to take your suggestion of chucking a sickie but it would all just mount up and be worse when I got back so I'll battle on! I think you should take it really easy till at least early next week then can I suggest a couple of hours in Thorntons coffee shop at the outlet! its open till 8 on a Thursday and I sat there for 3 hours last night putting the world to rights with a friend! I could pick you up as I doubt bossy Bailypips  will allow you to drive! and you will be having a green tea and carrot cake as she'll not let you have coffee or chocolate  
Who Else fancies it? Baliypips?, Kaz? Mel? may be a bit far for you Becca but we'll have a piece of cake for you!

Mel -keep strong honey I had all sorts of nasty pains in 2ww and still got my BFP hope your not dying of boredom

Lots of love to all
Rach


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hello,
i had 2 embryos returned this afternoon,one had divided into 4 and one 5 (this is a bit advanced apparently.) unfortunatley no frosties as none of the remaining eggs were suitable.  also one of the embryos were "lost" as they dropped it sometime earlier during a transfer!!!!!
i should feel really happy as i have 2 embryos back in and mr shaker says they were better than last time .also debbie was with nige and i for the egg transfer and psychologically thats great for us (well me) as we both really like her, but im sat here sqauwking  and i know its irrational and i feel selfish cos some people dont get this far...
sorry girls i will do a better post later
love claire x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Oh Honey, you have a good cry if you want one! its a really emotional time and your hormones will be all over the place, I know its really disappointing when you get no frosties as I've had none both times, getting all those eggs fertilised makes you think you'll get loads to freeze and then it feels like a let down when you don't

The most important thing today is those little embies that are inside you, so have a good cry for the ones that didn't make it and then focus all of your positive thoughts on the ones that did, its sounds like they're really good ones!

Lots of love and (((BIG HUG))))
Rach


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

claire
welldone that girl!
thats great news one perfect one put back in and one super duper one...thats the best you could want.....that was nice debs with you...she my good luck angel too...really i know you maybe think i bit mad( and rach right you can not drive  have any chocolate or you will be in big trouble from me...) but girl you got this far you gotta relax big time and put your feet up....this is your moment so you gotta take care of yourself....they tucked up nice and warm now..so sleep tight you your hubby and your little embies.........xx

rach hi no one can tell at all i seem to not be as bloated but can still fit in my  denim skirt but not for long.love that man who invented lycra  in denim..great news about your scan date..have you told anyone yet? i been very hungry all day and tired too.had a really lovely walk with the dogs and four little boys i met along the way watching my dogs swim felt like mary poppins.... yes i could meet one night next week  ...see how the girls feel....im liking the thought of thorntons icecream...and yes you right i would have to eat claire and mels chocolate..
becca that is nice rach posted for  you to find accupuncturist...xx
well as you know im a full time lady of leisure now so off all day so can meet anytime...thought i was gonna get called in to go down to work with all the strikes at heathrow ...but i know for sure i can not  fit in my  uniform anyway ! apparantly my baby will be 11cm long from head to bottom ...just bigga than a freddo chocolate bar xx
claire how you today ?thinking of you xx
enjoy the weekend...going to watch my chap try to stay on his supermoto  bike...so going up to sunderland...love bp xx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

morning all 
feelin better today, thanks rach and bailey for your kindness, you girls are tops!
hey ,re meeting up bring it on soon please im sooo bored .oh i cant drive (but im learning) so make it easy to get to!!
oh yeah green tea . blurrghhh.how much of this poop do i have to drink a day? discovered this morning it tastes mildly better with a sweetex.
the 4 cell embie was a 3 right up untill the last moment b 4 it went in ,then cath the embriologist said it had split into 4, i got the impression that the 5 cell was not too great cos they said it was a bit advanced for this stage . but what the hell do i know i did learning disabilities not general nursing!!

rach; thats great news about your scan,will you be tellin EVERYONE then ? surely you cant be another bailey! glad to hear your feelin a bit better tho whilst ever you ".re at the hell hole they will still work you like a dog. will you want to find out whether its a boy or a girl or do you want it to be a suprise?
oooh im excited for you!!!!

bailey you are a funny gal! have you jacked work in totally ? how far gone are you? when are you gonna let the cat out the bag about your freddo bar? (mmm ,caramel filled ones......)
hope you enjoy the day as a supermoto spectator, hope the weather is better there than here.

im testing on the 25th its a home test same as mel, worst luck. i really wanted to have bloods but hey ho.
i assume it would be best to do a first pee of the day job when testing  yeah?
i had to go to tesco yesterday to buy some ky .i hate that cyclogest.nige suggested spittin on it first!!!!!
things have changed a bit this time round. after the 1st ec i had i had a big i.,m jab in my butt. and had to use pessaries as well as suppositories.was it any different for you guys?

hi to becca ,kazzi and mel
love claire x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

I finally relented and gave in to my Big mac craving today! it was great!!!!!!!

Claire Glad your feeling better today honey, drink as much Green tea as you can stomach! make it quite weak as it doesn't taste as bad and still has all the same properties! you did make me laugh with the spitting on your cyclogest! think KY is a much better idea! we should be used to sticking things up peoples bums in our job but your own is different! 

I propose the outing be on Thursday as the outlet is open till 8 I could pick Claire up when I finish work at 4pm and meet Bailypips and whoever else would like to join us at thorntons at 4.30 then we can stuff or faces with cake and ice cream!!!!!!

Bailiypips - a bit worried about your chocolate and ice cream obsession!!!!! but even more worried that you have measured a freddo bar and are comparing it to your baby!!!!!! think you've been off work too long girlie! what did you used to do?

Melanie how are you going hon your on the down hill run now? is there any Chance of your other half bringing you over for the chocolate fest on Thursday?

Kaz - Do fancy joining us for cake?

Becca - have you got that holiday planned yet?

Love Rach


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls

Claire, well done on your lovely embryos    I can well understand why you felt the way you did hun.  I did nt know, however, that an embryos could be too advanced  

Rach, thank you so much about the info on the ac.  I def be giving her a ring!!!!  I was thinking about it the other day so I'm pleased to get a recommendation.  I've had a couple of green teas already....mmmmm.....I'll persevere for medicinal perposes,    

Kazzi, your little doggy looks so cute!!!!  

Ginny, I hope the times passes quickly for you hun, you make sure you are looking after yourself.

As for me, well when me and DP can agree on where to go we will be going on hols  .  It's going to be difficult putting my dog in kennels (with his mum) but I decided that he's better there than staying with friends as he cant jump up at things.  He likes the kennels and the girls there are excellent.  I'm just a bit worried about him being cold in early Sept, here I go again....fretting  

Anyway, take care girls.

Love and luck.

Becca
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all, I was wondering if you'd let me join you?
I'm about to start my 2nd ivf at Sheffield in September, I had my first try earlier in may/jun which was a bfn. DH and i are unexplained... but not through lack of trying!  
I know Rach,  and have been lurking on this thread for a few weeks!! I thought it only polite to introduce myself and see if i could join in!
Hope to get to know you all better soon
lots of love Piper x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hello Piper and welcome.  Sorry you got a BFN earlier this year and I really hope you have more success with your 2nd go.  We are having another fresh cycle in October so we could be cycling together.

Take care.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi all

welcome on board piper, sorry to hear your last attempt wasnt a success but heres hopin its 2nd time lucky.these girls are gr8 and ive had lots of support. it will be nice gettin to know ya!

oooh an outing fab! are you sure you will be up to it straight after work rach? dont want you noddin off in the cake! im worried that yours and baileys lustin for icecream and burgers is not a good omen. if i get a bfp (purlease!!!) i will look like gilbert grapes mother by 9 months!

becca ;thanks for your support, i dont feel as loopy knowin you lot get me.
i blubbed the first time we left our dogs in kennels , they should be warm tho as a lot have heaters in the kennels (overhead ones). 

mel ;are you still out there?

baliey hope you didnt get too drenched today!

love claire x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Claire - I'll be fine hon feeling much better now I'm off the Cyclogest and I take my last utrogestron today so hoping to feel even better! some of my bloating has even gone and I can get my jeans back on so very happy! private message me you address so I know where to come get you I will even hoover my car out in your honour as its a bit of a skip but haven't had the energy to do it till now!

Piper!!!!! you've finally joined us, welcome! these girls are lovely and I'm sure they'll make you very welcome to our select group, it will be great support for you and Becca if your cycling together

Bailypips hope the weather isn't too bad where you are! 

Melanie - are you OK honey we've not heard from you for a couple of days!

Lots of Love 
Rach


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello everyone,
Thankyou for your warm welcome. 
Becca, Are you long or short protocol? It would be lovely to cycle with you... i'm short  this time and am waiting for af before i have a monitored and medicated cycle followed by jabbing straight after the next af! Tentatively i'd say EC 2nd week of October. Af's due Tuesday but has been taking its time in recent months...typical 
Melanie, hope you're feeling a bit better... the 2ww really is the worst isn't it? Wishing you all the luck in the world for Thursday - you've done really well not to test early!   Here's hoping for a BFP for the girls to celebrate at Thorntons coffee shop!
Claire, you seem to have got a couple of great embies there - hope you're resting up and that your 2ww goes quickly  
Rach... well, i finally made it - now you'll never get rid of me! Only a week now til scan day  
Hope you all have a great week
love Piper xx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hullo you lot
i am sooooooo bored! 2 weeks of this and i will be sectioned under the mental health act  
i was wondering if any of you girls had given any thought to giving [email protected] a clinic review seein as how we all think they are tops? i have thought about it a couple of times but wondered what you lot think.

piper ; af is a cow she either comes when you dont want her or doesnt when you do!

mel; the 2ww sucks big style doesnt it. best wishes for thursday girl

rach; have pm you

bailey; hurry up back on line im missin your wit

becca; have you posted any pics of your pooch on here so i can check em out? my 2 arent friends with me cos i cant walk em while im 2ww. i keep bribin em with scooby snacks!

bye for now love claire x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hello hello everyone...

nice to hear what you all been up to...missed you all..i know its only been  2 daysbut it  is a long time in my life these days of wishing the days away.
firstly hello piper...nice to meet  you..really hope this is going to be a good one for you...thats nice that you and becca going to be similar stages...so look forward to chatting more and getting to know you..xx

well thursday girls i can do but might be a bit late...as i got midwife  at 3.15 she was running late last time...but she booked me in for half hour cos got blood tests for spina bifida and something else...plus she wants to have a better chat with me...so ill be there as quick as i can obviously leave some goodies for me...

rach yes think the cememnt has finally set in my brain...although the choc fetish has subsided slightly...i thnk its cos i deprived myself for years...although i do watch what i eat...i just been so hungry...mainly in the day can not really eat at night...plus i feel full quickly but then hungry an hour later....
mel hun its horrible isnt it the ivf 2ww demons...no matter how much you prepare...its such a worry and we all know how you feeling...i shut myself in ...but not long to go...i was like you convinced going to fail...and i was so wrong...hope you are too.....are you doing it first thing in morning?

now i dont want you falling off your chairs but i have infact told 2 people...one ofmy frineds who lives in LA and she has had 4 attempts iui and just about to start ivf(costs eight grand over there)..and another friend because she rang and wants to meet this week.....it just slipped out...they both really pleased..was carefull with my words to my friend in LA...cos i know how she feeling about stuff she really down on not having kids and at the stage of worrying her man will leave her for a fertile women who only has to look at a man and gets pregant......anyway she sent me such lovely email back...will tell my best friend this week and then rest of family.....
the other thing is you not going to beleive it but i was bit by a dog on my knee cap yesterday..had to ring nhs direct they said go to hospital...we sat and wieghed up the options...didnt fancy any antiobotics and can not get a tetnus in pregnancy so thought id take my chances ..cleaned it and everything...anyway we decided i was already barking..and my chap thinks i should be put in quaranteen...

claire i laughing at your gilbert grape um yes freddo with caramel a girl after my own heart.glad you aquired your taste of dirty dishwater (green tea)thats cheating with a sweetex in though....oh the doggies..are they giving you big eyes all day as mean to say when we going for walks..it killed me..i couldnt even get up to go for a tiddle without the full excitement dance going on from them...then watchiing the disaapointment in there faces...

hi kazz are you meeting up as well?
becca let us know how you go with the accupuncture lady ...your doggie will be fine..it is a worry isnt it but  will be fine and will be even more pleased when you get back...they are like babies..unconditional love..xx
rach ill emial you my number so if there anychanges and you can not make it etc or whatever comes up you can text me..

catch you all later...the nieghbour was hoovering their conservatory out at 1 in the moring so it woke me up and i just shouted fowl  obcenites out the window...so thats why im up at this hour ...nighty nigh sleeping beauties x
love baileypips xx
p.s im now acutally ocnvinced im called baileypips...ill be signing cheques next  ...forgot my own name..xx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Not good news I'm afraid

I Lost my precious baby last night. We're utterly devasted as I'm sure you can imagine so I'll be leaving the board for a while to get my head together

I wish you all of the luck love and happiness in the world you are all very special ladies

Thanks for all your support over the last couple of months

Lots of Love Rach


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Rach,

I am so so sorry.  You and DP must be devastated to have lost your precious baby.  Life can be so cruel and unfair.

I am here at work reading your post and finding it hard not to cry. I am gutted for you.  I know you probably just want to be with DP but I wish I could be there to hug you.  You and DP are in my thoughts.

You take care sweetie and take all the time you need to heal.  We will be here for you when you are ready.

Lots of love and hugs.

Becca
x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

rachel
i am so so sorry for you and your fella.that is the worst news ever .
lm totally gutted for you.
you know where i am if you want to talk or whatever.
take care .
with love claire xx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hello rachel,

i can not find the words fitting enough to say how truly heartbroken i am for you both....wish i could be more support for you as you have been for me ......was looking forward to us both going through this together.....i am just so dumstruck and been sat here crying for half an hour trying to think what to say ...just want you to know that i am here through thick and thin and if you want to cry scream or even just talk through it ..ill be here...this is a private and devastating time for you..so when you ready ill be here,we all will ...sending you all my love and a  then little bit more 
big kissfor you all and one for your precious baby 
love baileypippin x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hello girls 
couldnt sleep..been thinking about rach...wondering why now?probably the same questions she asking herself...xx

mel well one more day ..how you holding out?...is your hubby going to be at home in the morning..im sure youfilled with mixed emotions excitement aniticpation and fear all rolled into one.....sending you a big hug for in the morning  xx

claire....how are you feeling? has the boredom finally set in yet..i had a wierd day yesterday ...went to see the doctor re dog bite and then she rang early preganany and then someone else in antenal clinic then i had to ring somone else..i had got conflicting info on whether i should of had my tetanus straight away and then worried..big time..i woke up with flu syptoms bad head eyes and throat hurt yesterday..so worried i had got something as they told me to look out for stuff...anyway they seemed to  say take no action but jsut watch how i feeel...got midwife appointment on thursday so will have agood chat with her...well i was looking forward to us girls chatting on thursday..another time soon ..you take it easy now hope you not been doing too much..remember lots water..all the good foods and chill out x

hi becca kaz and piper hope you girls are ok..
thinking of you all...
especially you rach 
love baileypippin xx


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Found it very difficult to keep away as totally addicted to the borad, thank you all for you kind words and your love it really means a lot to me, not sure how I'm coping still a bit in shock I think one minute I'm fine the next I,m sobbing my eyes out, Murray and my mum have been a huge support but their both devastated too and we are thinking why us we've had a horrendous 4 years following Murray's accident and were finally thinking that things were looking up for us! They said at the hospital that it was just one of those things and I've always believed that miscarriages happen for a reason in that something is very wrong with the baby and its natures way of saying that they can't survive but thats cold comfort at the moment!

I will survive and I will be trying again but will be back on that year long waiting list with Kaz so need to find something else to occupy my mind!

Will check in tommorow to see how Ginny's test went and I wish you all the luck in the world honey

sorry my post is so depressing but I know you Will understand! better go before the keyboard gets too waterlogged from me crying on it!

Lots of Love Rach


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls

Rach, I obviously cant imagine how you are feeling but it always amazes me  how we quickly think of our next go at the tx.  You are doing the right thing by giving yourselves time and waiting a year may not be a bad thing as I honestly believe that rushing into next tx is not always the best thing to do, although your heart may be telling you to.  Thank you for yours support hun, I have contacted that ac lady and have my first appointment on Fri.  I would nt have found her if it had nt been for you.  Take care sweetie.

Mel, I have everything crossed for you tomorrow hun, you must be crawing the walls but hang on in there and try not to be tempted to test, it really is nt worth it.

Piper, hi hun.  I'm a day 21 long protocol and should start d/r in mid Oct so you have a head start on me, but I will be here for you for every step of the way.

Claire, I have nt put any doggie pics on this board, I'll have to get dp to do it as I'm a big numpty when it comes to things like that!

Baileypips, you must have been quite shaken by the dog bit hun, hope you are feeling OK, I'm sure everything will be fine sweetie.

Kazzie, hope you are ok and making the most of your time ( I'm sure you are ) just think of all the things you can do.  I know when we had our 2nd go I felt deep down that I was nt physically ready to start again so soon...it showed as well because our embryos were nt too good for that one.  We had a nice long break before the 3rd go and got some really good embryos this time so dont panic.

I would loved to have arranged to see you girls, although I appreciate that this will be now on hold.  It is a long way to travel for me so I may not able to make it if you arrange something again...but I'll see what I can do.

I am also trying the green, bloody hell, it's distgusting, if I did nt know you lot better I'd think you were having a laugh.  I drank some the other day at work and everyone thougt I was in a mood becasue of the faces I was pulling!!  Thanks for the tips girls, I will keep at it.

Not booked the hol yet!!! Me and DP cant agree where to go!!! We'll get it sorted in the next few days.

Take care, love, luck and loads of hugs to you all.

Becca
x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Morning all,
Rach, i've mailed you directly, but just want you to know you are in my thoughts.  
Becca, Thanks for saying you'll be there for me - i'm quite pleased that this cycle with short protocol will be over in no time at all!!! You'll be starting just when i'm testing i think!
Bailey Pippin, Thanks for your welcome - hope you're ok after the dog bite, it's great when you get conflicting advice isn't it!
Claire, Hope you're ok in the 2ww - not too long to wait now!
Mel.... GOOD LUCK - hope you'll be posting good news later.

Lots of love
Piper x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Oh Ginny
I'm so sorry hon you must be devastated, don't give up hope till you retest it could be a late implanter!

I'll be thinking of you honeyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Oh Mel, I'm so sorry hun. I have everything crossed for you for your re test.  You take care hun.

Love

Becca
x


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi mel..

i  really am  dissapointed for you ..but listen care sheffield do test very early...it would of been best to have the bloods taken that much more accurate think they buggers leaving all you girls in the lurch ...but try to keep  a little hope it takes a lot longer to get into your system ie wee wee than it does blood..so please hang in there till you know for sure...sometimes a little blood could be impantation bleed and as rach said it could be late implanter...so hold on in there we all routing for you..not giving up yet...
big hug babes...
love bailey pippin xx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

mel ,
just wanted to say how sorry i am for you.
seems to be [email protected] news all round recently.....
so sorry.
claire


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Dear Mel,
Sorry to hear your news, praying for a miracle for your next test. I agree that it's horrid that you can't go for a blood test and know for definite - this whole business is hard enough as it is.
Take care
love Piper x


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

Sorry i havent posted for a few days girls.i started a new job and have been tired.i must be used to being a lady of leisure!

Rach...im so sorry for you and DH.i dont know what to say to you.  .if you want to talk,my email is available.if u email me your number,i'll email u mine.then if u ever want to talk,im here for you.wish i could give you a hug!.you and DH take time to be there for each other and dont bottle things up hun.please,feel free to email me.if you still want to meet up,we can,on a evening when im not working.remember babe,im here if you want to talk.

                                                  love and hugs
                                                                    kaz xxxxxxxxxxxx 

mel...so sorry you had a BFN babe.its heart wrenching isnt it?.take time out to think of things you do have.it does get easier.did u test too early?.  .xxxx

Reb...good to hear from you!.im pleased u are having another go soon!.take care.xxxx

a really big hello to everyone else xxxxxxxxxx

sorry girls got to go get ready for work.bye for now.i will check back on u all when i get home 2night

                                                      lots of love
                                                                      kaz xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi claire

just wondered how you holding in there girl...what have you been doing with yourself? well if you still feeling bored and up to it we could meet next week if you fancy...what day do you test?..hope you trying to feel positive about things..are you feeling the side effects of cyclogest yet...lots of trumping and indegestion...um lovely..how attractive does that make us......hard hearing rach and mels news isnt it  it makes you feel crap (and me a bit guilty) but you got to stay positive and upbeat...you aiming for a  bfp...so lots water take it easy lots protien too...how you holding on to the green tea... glad the rain came was too hot yesterday.. 

im off to see a friend in linclonshire today, so looking forward to that...saw the midwife yesterday..all seems ok and ive not started barking so hopefully the bite had no effect...

mel....hang in there girl keep going for it just till you know for sure... we really routing for you ...

hi becca and becca ar eyou counting the days till you start...are you both having accupuncture and detoxing etc ready

hi kazz  great news you got a new job..how you liking it...are they a nice bunch people you working with...? rach mentioned you on wait list so when do you think youll be having another go?

morning rach
just wanted to say hello...not sure if you still checking in...bet you really looking forward to your holiday now so you both can have some real qualtiy time together...where are you going ..i forgot? how is your mum and your husband...have you been talking things through lots with them...they the most important people to have your mum and murray....would really like to stay in touch and when you ready still meet up....so when you ready ....are you going back to work next week? obviously care on holiday so you probably not managed to talk to them yet...missing you rchats here...it feels a bit empty without you..

anyway girls off out with the dogs for a nice walk...
let me know how you all doing...
love baileypippin xx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi girls

im ok bailey, bored ,sore tits , trying not to think about stuff too much.i test next thursday.yeah i would like to meet up with you.i met one of my students in town on tuesday and someone from work saw us, no doubt she  will have blabbed , "i saw her theres nowt up with her" i was dyin for her to say something so i could say ," actually i had a small op on my fanny do you want to see it cos half of sheffield has!"
i feel really tired today. havent had any pains up to now ,last time i had real bad guts.nige says i have to stop reading too much into stuff.
ive been asked round to a friends tonite with other people from work, some know some dont .stef the girl whos do it is asked me why i wont be able to drink.i said im on tablets and i cant drink on them.i have cried off once but she keeps phoning making me feel guilty.
a girl i chat to from here sent me some proper green tea leaves , thats ok doesnt really taste of owt.maybe im not puttin enough in.
dont feel guilty about your suceess neither rachael or mel would want that.you wanted it as bad as us,and im pleased at least someone can make this thing work.
but i know where your coming from......

mel, as far as i recall care do bloods after 11 days.have you phoned them? bloody well call em,debbie told me that paula and rachel would be around. ask them for advice, your a paying client.
i think its poop that were havin to **** test.my last test was 8.5 borderline ,when i asked debbie if this would show on a ****  test she said it should ,but she wasnt that convincing. 

talk later guys 
love to you all esp rach n mel xxx

me again, have defo cancelled goin out tonite.its official i am now a hermit!!!!!!!


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi everyone...

hiya claire i know the feeling of being a party pooper but sometimes it easier to not go.....anyway if that girl does say something...firstly just cos you not fit to work does not been you have to be lying in bed..and if she had any courage she should of come up bothered to ask if you alright...that sounds like me getting caught ..i always was the one at school who would get found out....but you not lying..i know what you mean just sets the gossips wagging..hopefully somebody who does know might tell her to shut her mouth as you under a lot of pressure...so it was a nite in for you and nige.it be worth it girl if its good news thursday...hey mel im with claire on going for blood test...you drive yourself nuts another  5 days...id ring them 8 am monday...at least talk to rach or paula get a bit of reasureance about the pee test.. see how accurate they think they are...

well i told my bestest friend yesterday who was so overjoyed...she felt like she should of been there for me what with jacob being terminal as well she knows how we all been feeling...but she knows i dont like to worry other people and very head strong...similar to herself..but she really excited...still obviously taking one day at a time..i dont think till you got that babe in your arms will anyone going through this relax...having full scan in about 4 weeks time..which checks all ok but not trying to think too far ahead...had a lovely day yesterday flet  like me again..my friend did a lovely lunch 

well everyone try to have good weekend...hopefully if weather good going up north yorkshire with the dogs tomorrow

tatatr for now love baileypippin xx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hello; 
steady on juliet, are you unwell?? you mean you have actally told someone , MY GOD!!!!! 
good for you girl its about time!!!!
best watch out you might find yourself tellin someone else sometime soon, like before the babys born!
have a crackin weekend
and have pmd you 

love claire xx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi claire

i know i even surprised myself....might do one a week ...set myself a little task....but i know once i tell some people everyone will know so another week i think...did i say that last week as well probably..just got my first congrautaltions card from my friend...off dog walking now

love bp x


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi
melanie im really sorry for you, i know that you were hopin that the retest would change things ,but i guess you knew in your heart of hearts it wouldnt.did you stop taking the cyclogest or were you still on it.?
last time we got our review with salih pretty quick ,but he did say we couldnt start again for 3 months to give your body time to rest. i had to have at least one "proper " period.
enjoy your holiday mel,i really really am so disapointed for you.
look after yourself ,
lots of love claire xxxx


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

me again

posting this seperatley as didnt want to be insensitive to mel,
anyhow myself and the delightful bailey pips are gonna meet up wednesday afternoon, wanted to ask any of you girls if you want to come too.
obviously with recent events we understand if its not something some of you feel you can do ,but we  wanted everyone to be invited if they fancy it.
hope to get to meet some of you!
love claire xx


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hello mel

oh girl im so dissapointed for you,  ...was hoping their was still a chance but af come and spoilt all that...just sending you a big hug...and glad to hear you got your holiday booked something to look forward to....thinking of you  and your hubby...
take care of yourself love baileypips xx


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi mel
        im so sorry that it turned out this way for you and your DH.i know how you feel.it takes time to get your head around things and to move on.to get me thru it,i just thought about all the good things that i have in life.As long as i have Den i'll get thru anything.take time with your husband and talk to each other about how you feel.Take care and  from me,den and mad mutt Poppy xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi Mel,
So sorry you result didn't turn around. It's a horrid feeling as you still hope for a miracle. ((hugs))
As af has arrived you can call straight away for an appointment. We were offered one a couple of weeks later but were on holiday. So had our review a month later. They do try to make you have another 2 normal af's before starting again.
It's good you've booked a holiday, it really helped us to relax and really come to terms with our BFN. Hope it helps you too.
Take care
love Piper x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls

Mel, I'm so sorry about af arriving.  It's a horrible way to find out.  You are doing all the right things and beleive me, you will be focused again and looking ahead.

Baileypips, please dont you ever feel guilty, dont you realise hun, you are an inspiration!!!  We need girls like you remind ourselve what its all about    I do understand though that you must feel a bit left out....the rest of us will just have to see what we can do about that and try and get a   as well  .  How many weeks are you now hun?

Claire, I hate thinking of excuses for not going out or not drinking.  I tend to go a few does after a BFN and then I'm really good.  I wonder if people think I'm an alcolholic trying dry out.  My favourite excuse is telling people I'm on a detox diet that seems to work.

Hi Kazzi and Piper, how are you doing?

Well I went for acupuncture yesterday.  DP is not having it.  I was nt too sure that it was ac though so I've posted a question on the complimentary therapy thread.  I've had ac by 3 other practitioners (2 locally who did nt really know what endo was and another brill doctor in Sheffield), but this was very different.  She used healing hands, crystals, magnets and seeds!!!  She only performed ac on my feet and ears with and electical pulse thingy, no needles!!!!  It was £50 and I'm not sure that it differs that much from my reflexology that I had last time at £23.  The whole point of me wanting ac running up to tx was to also have it before and after et.  I think I'm going to go back to reflex as I loved it and it really did prepare me for that cycle (and we got good embryos too!!!).  I could ask the Sheffield acupuncturist nearer the time if she is happy to tx me following reflex.  Also, I've started on the green tea and no caffeine.  I'm eating healthy food and drinking the odd glass of red wine (for medicinal reason of course).  God, I bet I've bored you all silly!!!!!

I dont know about you girls, but I've never been this fat, I feel so lazy.  I think not walking my darling dog has made me fat!!!  I'm very unfit atm so I'm going back to swimming and Pilates next week that usually helps me a fit but I've not got back into since the last tx.

Take care girls and enjoy the sunshine tomorrow wont you.

Love and luck

Becca
x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls i am going to care at Sheffield again just not got a date yet just thought i would Say hi to u all


----------



## teddytag (May 22, 2005)

hi girls 

hope you had a good weekend..was nice yesterday wasnt it... hi to you cazzi you say you havent got a date yet but are you hoping for soon.let us know what you been doing to prepare and is this your first time?
becca thanks for your nice words hun well im 16 weeks now...well by the ivf date and the hospital scan a bit more...its terrible me wishing the weeks away got full scan on the 27th sept  which is a month away drive myself mad by then...thought i might go for private scan just so i dont turn into friut cake..just want to be sure scans dont have any effects on baby...
Well lazzy me got asked if i would go to work yesterday...so im down at heathrow...not doing my other job not sure yet what im going but had to be down here for 8 am to get a new bigger uniform skirt...the rest still ok...so i came down and stayed in hotel...so big shock horror got to do something all though i must say  it nice to be in the enviroment...although spoilt my plans for this week...especially as im not going to be able to meet you claire(gutted girl have sent you pm was looking forward to some laughsand lots chatting) on wednesday and have my accupuncture...i suppose i been lucky so not moaning...brought my lap top so i can keep in touch with you girls my lifeline ...

so girls will keep in touch..claire im sending you all my positive baby freddo vibes for thursday but ill be checking in to see how you feeling...come on girl hoping for some great news for you...give us all a bit happiness...

hi piper kazzi mel rach ...hope you girls all had nice weekend

love bailey pips x


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just thought I'd check in to see how you all are! I'm not doing too bad did lots of weeping and wailing over the weekend and feel much better for it! managed to get through the whole of yesterday without crying which was quite an achievement! not doing too great physically though as I now have an infection in my uterus and I'm on antibiotics and off work for another week!

Mel - so sorry it didn't work for you this time but don't give up I'm sure our dreams will come true one day

Claire - how are you doing honey have you pulled all of your hair out yet? when do you test?

Bailypips! I can't believe your at work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how scarey is that!! what do you do? make sure you take it easy!

Becca- I'm very fat as well so will be joining you on the fitness kick over the next couple of months! hopefully it will make me feel more in control! Did you book a holiday?

Kaz - hope the new job is going well, can't believe we have to wait so long to try again, think that is getting me down more than the miscarriage! but if I'm honest its probably a good thing as Murray is due to have an operation later this year and we're still fighting his compensation case from the accident 4 years ago! so maybe I should wait until there is less stress in my life!

Piper - thanks for the emails hon they keep me going!

Caza welcome and good luck with your treatment

Lots of Love 
Rach


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hello rach 
its good to hear from you,sorry to hear you now have an infection, bloody hell!  make sure you dont rush back to the hell hole,because the minute you are back it will be like you have never been away.take it easy and steady .you are the most important thing. plus  i think the ginger whinger (bev) is enjoying being "miss" for a while. crying is the best thing ,far better thankeeping it all locked up.
we were told it would take a year for our next funded treatment ,it took nearer 2.but now it seems only 2 minutes since we were going thru this the first time.i think you need time to gather your strength,what you have been thru is horrific and physically and emtionally draining.but i agree the waiting is frustrating

i test on thursday.i dont know if i want it to come or not....

hello caza,welcome aboard, think we are all a bit deflated at the mo ,due to recent events. but heres wishing you every inch of luck in your next attempt.

hi to everyone else ,mel, bailey,becca ,kaz and piper 

love claire xx


----------



## kazzi (Jun 15, 2005)

hi everyone
                first a big hello and welcome to the best thread on the site to new girls piper and caza.these girls are brill and really help sort your head out! xxx

hi 2 the rest of you
                            cant wait to have a day off work tomorrow.I worked saturday and sunday 3-7pm  so never had chance to really go anywhere.My best friend who lives next door gets married this saturday so looking forward to having a few drinks!  .then back at work sunday evening 6-11! .

rach.......it does seem a long time to wait again,doesnt it?..But like you said,it gives us chance to sort ourselves and our heads out.Hopefully we will be doing it at same time as each other.hope your feeling better soon hun! xxxxx

When everyones feeling better,im up for a coffee and a cake at the outlet!(if im not working that day...lol)

take care everyone and keep chin up (or if youre like me at the minute chin and a half!  

                                                lots of love 
                                                          kaz xxxxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls

Welcome Caza!!  

BaileyPips, your job sounds a real handful, just make sure you take it easy.

Rach, good to hear from you hun.  You must be feeling so rotten with the infection on top of all your emotions.  You really are in my thoughts and I hope you can feel well and find some normality (what ever that is) soon.

Claire, good luck for Thurs, I have so many things crossed for you.

Mel, you will feel better after your follow up appointment hun.  I think they like you to have 3 AFs before tx.  We are scheduled to start in Oct, but as we are on a day 21 long protocol this means I will start DR at the beginning of Nov.  I just realised today that I wont be able to go on our work Xmas do because of it  

Kazzi, hi Kazzi, glad to see you are enjoying life and making the most of your time.

As for me, well, AF is a week late so my hormones must be all over the show.  At this rate (I have a 30 day cycle) I'll be cycling over Xmas, which I'm not too sure about.

DP and I have not yet booked our holiday.  He keep trying to talk me into going to America but we just cant afford it.  I want to a lazy sunny cheap hol.  We hope (as ever) to get something booked tonight  

Bye for now girls and take care.

Becca
x


----------



## Sunflower (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi there  

You all sound like a great bunch of girls, hope you don't mind me butting in.

I start D/R on Monday and I'm now getting really nervous it seems so long ago since I had injection training where I was really excited and couldn't wait to start, I'm sure once I get the first one out of the way I'll be fine, but the last couple of days I've been really stressed out and i know its because I'm not sure how I'm going to react to the drugs and how I'll feel emotionally about it all. I even had a go at poor DH last night and this morning   (he knows I'm getting nervous now and has said he'll do the injections, though my plan was to inject myself).

I had started eating healthily but that appears to have gone out of the window as I appear to have started comfort eating which I know is not good. 

Have any of you had any complementary therapy through your treatment if so what and how did you find it?  

I look forward to hearing your reviews and getting to know you all better.

Love Sunflower X


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

hi girls how r u rach sorry to here your sad news.
ginny i have a follow up appointment with Dr Lowe on the 20th of sep  my TX is nhs funded just had to wait 2 years i have to lose 8lb to get my bmi under 30 
just a short word hope to here from u all soon
                                        love caza


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

hi
its all over, af is here.hpt confirms big fat negative.bit like me really.
thanks for your support.
see ya
claire


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

ruby74 i am so sorry take care sending a big  
                                      love caza


----------



## Rach G (Jun 18, 2005)

Oh Claire honey I am so sorry its all just so unfair! I've PM you my phone number (i think I'm not very good at these things!) so we can have a good cry together!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lots of Love
Rach


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

new home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=35491.0

pam xx


----------

